# Indoor wood boiler



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

Does anyone have a Econoburn Boiler in their basement? Do you like it?


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I'd like to hear more on this too!


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

No.but I have a custom made wood boiler, stove top cooker that does radiant in floor heating and all of our hot water wants.

Info on it is in the vault section here.

Cooktop holds 4 large 21 jar pressure scanners.

I love it. Dry my clothes on a rack by it.


----------



## Dupree (Jan 28, 2014)

Plow Boy said:


> Does anyone have a Econoburn Boiler in their basement? Do you like it?


Curious why you are looking at an indoor boiler and not an outdoor boiler? I have an outdoor one and could not imagine having to bring wood inside.. Plus, you keep all the fire outside and reduce your chance of something bad happening.


----------



## beenaround (Mar 2, 2015)

Dupree said:


> Curious why you are looking at an indoor boiler and not an outdoor boiler? I have an outdoor one and could not imagine having to bring wood inside.. Plus, you keep all the fire outside and reduce your chance of something bad happening.


In any hot water system delivering the heat is a big part of how efficient it is. A substance must be heated (water) then transported to another so;id that must then be heated before any heat can be felt. An outside boiler will lose efficiency much quicker than an inside (heated space) will even though they claim insulated.

Really is a matter of efficiency and an outside boiler will always be less than an inside one if for no other reason than distance which not only means tubing that's robbing the system before it ever gets there but also volume of water which also needs btu's.

I do not have the unit asked about but I do have one from Alternate heating out of Pa. which also has a domestic hot water coil. The unit is super efficient and made of stainless steel allowing it to completely shut down when the water is up to temp. It can remaion in this dormant state for up to 8 hours (that's pushing it) before having to relight it. It's forces air through the fire box when heat is needed and shuts all air off when it doesn't. Because it forces the fire down through ceramic chambers to the chimney when it does shut down all remaining heat stays in the box and is absorbed by the water jacket, the chimney goes stone cold when it's not calling for heat and even when it is the fire is so efficiently burning anmd being absorbed the chimney temp never gets above 300. Paper labels never burn off the stack. 

I have a shop attached to the house and the boiler is kept there next to the propane boiler which never runs. The heat it loses heats that building. It also has the ability to burn outside air which is how I have it. No conditioned air is used in the burning meaning I'm not pumping the warmed air out the chimney.


----------



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

I decided on the DS 1100 indoor boiler. Here it is:

http://woodstoves.net/ds-stoves/wood/ds1100-aquagem-wood-and-coal-boiler.htm


----------



## beenaround (Mar 2, 2015)

Plow Boy said:


> I decided on the DS 1100 indoor boiler. Here it is:
> 
> http://woodstoves.net/ds-stoves/wood/ds1100-aquagem-wood-and-coal-boiler.htm


I'm sure the cost was less than one from Alternate heating, but the principle behind the burning isn't anything more than a typical wood stove.

With the flue on top all heat in the box will continue to exit the stove when that regulator closes down the damper which won't completely shut off the O2.

The flue on the A.H is at the bottom left of the boiler, the fire must be forced down through ceramic chamber to exit the box. Doing this keeps ever bit of heat in the box and the surrounding water jacket when it shuts down and it shuts off all air into the box with a mechanical/motor driven door. When heat is called for the door opens and air is sucked through the door into the box and down through the chambers by a fan driven motor. 

There is a cyclone effect created before it hits the flue causing the ash to fall into the pan and the spent gas up the chimney.

If you've already purchased the stove then there's an end to it. This is the net and others just like us will do a search, might find this thread and my comments are directed at them. Nothing personal intended.

When the temps climb above freezing during the day the stove hardly ever runs although the domestic water along with whatever heat the house calls for is still being supplied. The trapped heat in the box lasts a long time. A flue on the top can't do that.

Something very important to keep in my. Burning (or not when it's off) creates very corrosive gas's that steel can't handle and a crack in a boiler is a very wet mess. Stainless steel is the only way to go.


----------

